# ahh green water!!!!!!!!!



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

i have a 125g tank with 3 oscars and a sailfin pleco. none above 5 inches. the water in the tank is green and extremely cloudy. there is minimal algae on the sides of the glass. lights are only on 3 or 4 hours a day to try and get rid of the greenness. water changes do help some but it just comes back like an hour later when lights are on and a few days if i keep lights off except for feeding time. does anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of this crap. btw water is tested every other day and everything is fine.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If you have any carbon in your filters, replace it. After a month or less the crap carbon absorbs out of your water will begin to leech back in.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

mpdt said:


> If you have any carbon in your filters, replace it. After a month or less the crap carbon absorbs out of your water will begin to leech back in.


 Activated carbon aDsorbs (not aBsorbs) by binding pollutants to its internal surface area. Thus, it will NOT leach back anything it has adsorbed.

Greenwater requires a couple of conditions to exist... light, high nutrients (nitrates/phosphates). I would increase the frequency of your water changes (to dilute the nutrients) and reduce lighting for a while. Some water sources are just naturally high in phosphates and when nitrates start to build up, the combination will result in an algae bloom. If your water has high phospates, you can look into certain resins that remove it.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Is your tank next to a window where the sun hits it directly at a certain time during the day?


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

there are a few windows in the room but the only 1 that could shine sun on the tank i put the blinds down so it wouldnt. is it bad to do water changes everyday or every other day??


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I've had the same problem for a while now. There is no sunlight on my tank, and I spent about 25 bucks at the pet store on stuff to get rid of the phosphates... certain things have helped me see improvement, but everytime it comes back, less than a day later, and now its back and worse than ever. I don't know what to do, and the LFS is no help... I'm concerned ... someone please help us.. thanks.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Even though it's quite expensive (runs about $100-200 depending on size), a UV sterilizer will clarify and get rid of green water. It's a good long term solution for people who are constantly battling bacteria and algae blooms. Warning: Even though it clears up the symptoms, it does not cure the cause (high nitrates, phosphate, high bioload, etc.).


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I had the same problem with my 75g tank and light set-up. The 260 watts for plants were enough for green algea suspended in the water to survive and flourish. My 9watt uv sterilizer has taken care of that. Plus it is helpful if I ever need to put it on other tanks I can switch it out real easy. I am thinking of buying another one also. I highly recommend them.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Another way to rid yourself of the bloom is to get some "algae fix", use the recommended doseage, and wrap blankets around the tank to COMPLETELY BLOCK ALL LIGHT. Leave it that way for at least 48 hours. Then check it, and if it's not gone- feed the fish, do a small partial, and redose/rewrap. The fish should be fine for a couple days, and they will be even happier when the bloom is gone.

Check your water chemistry like the others have said, and go from there...

--n8


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Took my water to get it checked last night, everything was fine. I have used "algae fix" " "no more algae" "green water" tablets, and those "phos-x" bags that go in your filter. Nothing has worked. I'm going to try to find a new tank to move the fish to, and start this one over.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't recommend using algaecides to fix the problem. If you have a heavy greenwater problem, using an algaecide will result in such a sudden die-off of algae, that the bioload will jump. This will significantly affect water quality and can kill your fish. If you do decide to resort to chemicals to get rid of greenwater, do a large water change first.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

if this was a tank of piranhas, I would say add a bunch of live plants to take all the algae's nutrients . . . but seeing as you have a trio of oscars thats not going to work too well. i was having really bad green water problems in my 75 gallon pygo tank untill I added live plants and an 18 watt UV sterilizer. 36 hours after I introduced both the plants and the sterilizer I had crystal clear water.

before . . . 









after . . . 









hope this helps.

~Will.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You might want to try some floating plants. I am going to do that soon. I too am experiecing green water but im sure some water change and more careful feeding would help.


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

how many watt uv sterilizer would i need for my 125g? is bigals a good place to buy one??


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

i have those real plants from wal mart in my tank also. that cant be the problem because i have them in all my other tanks also. so i should invest in a uv sterilizer and see how that works?


----------

